# Meerforelle Ultraleicht...



## Steffen23769 (29. März 2008)

Moin Gemeinde #h

Ich möchte mich diesen Sommer verstärkt mit der UL Fischerei auf Meerforelle befassen.
Leider gibt die Boardsuche nicht wirklich viel her, zumindest was den speziellen Bereich der UL-MeFo-Fischerei angeht...

Wer fischt "UL"?

Welche Ruten bevorzugt Ihr?
(Leider ist in sundvogels/Ulis Thread kaum was an UL-MeFo-Gerät gelistet)

Welche Köder?

Um es mal genauer zu definieren, möchte Ich gerne Infos für den Bereich um die 10 Gramm Ködergewicht (Spinner sind da natürlich um einiges leichter). also wirklich "Ultraleicht".
Einen 16 Gramm Gladsax befördere ich auch noch mit der Normalen MeFo-Rute gen Horizont.

Definieren wir UL mal ab 12 Gramm abwärts...


So Jungs und Mädels #h
Haut in die Tasten 

Vielen Dank schon mal #h


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

@Steffen

Du weisst aber schon das Uli selbst sone Rute hat.
Die fischt er im Moment mit ner 2500 er Shimano und 0,18 er Stroft.
Das scheint gut zu funzen. Davor hatte er meine ich ne 0,06 er Fireline das lief auch.

Ansonsten ist da mein ich noch ein AB Member Schweisssocke?????
Der fischt meine ich auch so.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## henningcl (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Moin

Ich fische manchmal UL-Mefo(wenn ich mal an die Kyste komme :c

Ich hab eine ältere Rute, eine Silstar Diaflex 260cm bis 15g.

Das letzte mal hatte ich noch eine 24er Mono auf der Rolle.
Die Schnur ist aber übertrieben für UL aber mit ner 20er Mono würde ich es nicht Probieren, also Geflochtene. Ich hab da eine 10er, andere würden warscheinlich sogar mit einer 6er fischen aber das ist mir zu dünn.
Als Köder habe ich dann kleine Spinner und Blinker mit bis zu 7-8g, zb. Abu Toby in 7g.


Grüsse
Henning 

Ps. Noch keine Mefo drauf gehabt nur Horny`s


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Steffen

Nochwas. Du bist doch Shimano Fan.
Bei den G. Loomis Ruten die Shimano jetzt mitvertreibt finden sich im Bereich von Steelhead Ruten geeignete Flitschen. Die Shimano Ruten von der Stange (Speedmaster, Antares, Aspire) sind nicht so top dafür finde ich, da sie zu viele kleine Ringe haben.
Ulis Rute ist auch auf einem Steelhead Blank gebaut von Batson/Rainshadow die gibts bei CMW.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

@Pauly:
Ich weiß, daß Uli UL fischt, aber die Rainshadow wirft auch noch 20 Gramm... Oder verwechsele ich da jetzt was?

Bei Loomis bekomm ich aber finanzmäßig die rote Karte  Ist momentan einfach nicht drin, so schade das auch ist...

ich suche auch echt nur etwas für laue Sommernächte  Nicht das was Du jetzt denkst Pauly 

Also Gerät, welches wirklich "UL" ist uund auch noch nen 5 Gramm Spinner auf annehmbare Weite bringt. 

Nebenbei soll mir das Rütchen auch beim blinkern/spinnern auf Barsch hier in den Binnenseen zu Diensten sein.

Habe bei Gerlinger diese hier gefunden:

Nexave BX 270L 2 - 15 Gr. WG 3teilig...

Hab sowieso ne Bestellung bei Gerlinger zu tätigen, ich werde den Stock mal mitbestellen, dann komm ich auch in den versandkostenfreien Bereich  Und zurück kann ich sie immernoch schicken...

Wenn die neuen Nexave wirklich besser sind als die "alten", sollte das ein feiner Stock sein... 171 Gr. Gewicht gehen auch noch...

Na mal schauen...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Findet Gerlinger das überhaupt wo Du wohnst???


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Der schickt das Zeug einfach an:

Langhaariger Zeckenzüchter
An der Plantage Nr. X
Auf der Insel


Dann kommt das schon an


----------



## Mefospezialist (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Ich hab noch eine Pezon&Michel damals vom Händler gekauft.

WG = 1-12gr. 

allerdings funzt es bei mir am bestem mit Ködern bis 10gr.

Habe damals für die Rute um die 50,-€ bezahlt.

Gewicht ist angegeben mit 105gr. 

nachgewogen 103gr.

Muss heute Mittag mal in den Keller gehen und mal sehen wie die Rute heißt aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob es diese Rute noch gibt.

Grüße Spezi |wavey:


----------



## magnus12 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Moin Steffen,

habe jahrelang ultraleicht gefischt, weils Spaß macht - aber mit einer viel zu schwabbeligen Rute, keine Empflehlung. Meine 1000er Shimano Aero hingegen fische ich seit 10 Jahren, geiles Teil! Fasst 170m 10er Fireline, wirft super und hat diverse Bellyboot-Ü50-Dorschdrills überstanden.

Habe massenhaft Dorsche (35-50 cm) in der Dämmerung damit gefangen, besser als mit normalem Gerät, und auch 2 von 3 dicken Steelheads und viele Grönländer gehen auf das Konto von Kleinködern. (Dansild 10Gr., Jensen Tobis 8Gr. grün-Silber bzw. Rot/Schwarz, 12er Gladsax, 12er Eitz Fisch)

Meerforellen über 50 jedoch - in 4 Jahren Fehlanzeige #c
Stand halt immer am falschen Ufer (ablandiger/kein Wind!)

Als Dämmerungs/Nachtköder habe ich selbst gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Salty(blau/silber) und dem Eitz Fisch(schwarz/rot). Tagsüber ist der Vimms klasse, gibts in 12 und 8 Gr.
Aus Gesprächen  mit Leuten die - im Gegensatz zu mir -  viel im Sommer nachts Fischen  habe ich schwarze Spinner Gr. 2-3 als Empfehlung mitbekommen, soll sogar besser gehen als Fliege.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Wer fischt "UL"?
> 
> Welche Ruten bevorzugt Ihr?


Ich! |wavey:, mal kurz:

Also bis runter zu kleinsten Spinnerchen mit 3.5g, kleinen Micro-Blinkerchen und kleinsten Twistergrößen, hoch über 6g und 11g Spinner, Blinker mit 8g, 10g, das alles an 18er Mono auf ner 4000 Match-Arc, da paßt die Bremse nämlich 1aaa. Die Rute ist eine VHF 3,20m mit der Angabe 5-30g was wirklich fast genau paßt, von 6-28g arbeitet die Rute sehr gut, macht also einen Job in UL/L/und M, allerdings mit notwendigem Schnur/Spulenwechsel. Keine reine UL Rute, klar.

Ich hatte (bzw. besitze noch) auch eine wirklich leichte "Forellen" Byron Senso Spin 3m 1-15g und eine Sportex HM-Turbo-1 3m 5-25g im Einsatz, aber das ist einfach viel weniger. Selbst mit der leichten Senso Spin kommt man nicht auf die Weite, und vor allem: Man versemmelt mit zu zarten/weichen Spitzen viel zu viele Bisse. Sehr intensiv ausgetestet auf relativ kurze Distanzen ~20m am Teich, da sehe ich auf größere Entfernung wirklich ein Problem. Aber vlt. bin ich auch nur Purist, der unbedingt 99% der Fische erfolgreich haken will. 

Schwarze oder selbst geschwärzte Köders sind übrigens voll klasse. #6


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Oh Det!

Jetzt fürchte ich Du hast da wieder etwas in Gang gebracht, was dieses WE noch Stress gibt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Nö, das habe ich ja nur für Steffen geschrieben.  :m

Viel besser ist es das natürlich mal life auszuprobieren, die Stärken und Schwächen zu vergleichen. Außerdem ist eine 3,20m Flitsche ganz schön lang, evtl. unhandlich, und hat Dir auch nicht gefallen. Sie stellt aber einige Probleme ab, vornehmliche Anhakprobleme, Aussteiger und zu starke Fische; also eine Möglichkeit. Recht heavy Gerät mit leichtesten Ködern, und es funktionokelt eben gut, keine Abrisse dadurch etc. Außerdem sind die neusten M2Q Spitzen noch wieder leichter und noch smarter&"forelliger", das sind sozusagen 3 doch fast verschiedene Ruten die ich davon habe. Und daß die nicht jedem gefallen muß, ist ja auch klar.  

Aber gerade mit der Länge, einer schnellen 4000er Rolle, der Matchspule+Bremse und Schnur hat man schon sowas wie eine "Matchrutenspinne", und die bringt den Spaß und die Leistung vergleichbar wie eine Matchrute. Daran habe ich mich beim Bau ja auch orientiert, und die Aufgabe ist gleich: Vornehmlich kleine Köder, weit und gut werfen, kleine und große Fische gut und schnell verarbeiten.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Det
Klar geht das. Zum Glück findet jeder seine Art zu fischen.

Bleibt nur noch mal die Aufforderung dich hier oben mal blicken zu lassen.

Die VHF an der Küste in Aktion zu sehen würde mich auch wirklich mal interssieren.
Am besten im Vergleich mit der Tusk und MP 1.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Jepp, genau, alles was es so an feinem Besteck zu bieten hat. Und eben im Wasser  
Ich denke auch, daß man überall ein paar Vor+Nachteile finden kann.

Was ich Steffen aber sagen wollte, und was magnus12 auch ansprach: Ab einem bestimmten Weichheitsgrad ist das Anhaken unsicher. 
Ich bin da als primär Hechtangler sicher stark drauf geeicht, aber auch bei jeder Forelle ist das korrekte durchgestochene Piercing Garant für sicheren Fangerfolg oder nicht. Mit durchgehend Mono wird die Sache noch prekärer. Und man kann eine harte Rute weicher abstimmen, aber eine weiche niemals härter machen. Das nur als Denksanstoß, das Optimale suche ich auch noch.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich! |wavey:, mal kurz:
> 
> Also bis runter zu kleinsten Spinnerchen mit 3.5g, kleinen Micro-Blinkerchen und kleinsten Twistergrößen, hoch über 6g und 11g Spinner, Blinker mit 8g, 10g, das alles an 18er Mono auf ner 4000 Match-Arc, da paßt die Bremse nämlich 1aaa. Die Rute ist eine VHF 3,20m mit der Angabe 5-30g was wirklich fast genau paßt, von 6-28g arbeitet die Rute sehr gut, macht also einen Job in UL/L/und M, allerdings mit notwendigem Schnur/Spulenwechsel. Keine reine UL Rute, klar.



Servus Det,
mir wäre die 10401 mit über 300 Gramm etwas zu klobig...
Wie kommst Du damit hin, ohne das nach 4h der Arm abfällt?
Nun kenne ich die VHF nicht, vllt. passt die Kombi ja auch gut zueinander, aber beim UL habe ich momentan um die 350 Gramm *komplett* in der Hand, zugegebenermaßen nur am Fluß...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Ja, deine Bedenken sind schon prinzipiell richtig.

Ich habe Rute und Rolle sukzessive aufeinander abgestimmt - das ist nicht nur "Schnackerei" mit der Matche |rolleyes, die ist immerhin 3,20m lang und darf schon etwas Gegengewicht von der Rolle haben, braucht es sogar. 
Schon mit der 3000er Rolle sieht das etwas unpassender aus, und eine 2000 wirkt daran spillerig.
Der Trick bei der Combo von ca. 550g  liegt aber in der Balance, und ich halte die Rute in langen Einzugsphasen weiter vorn am langen Vordergriff (165mm), so daß die Rolle das auspendelt, vollkommen Hebelwirkungs-lastfrei am Arm/Schulter und selbst der Köderzug verschwindet so, bei 3er Spinnern ist da schon was.
Sonst ginge das sicher nicht #d, ich fische damit aber dann sogar den ganzen Tag durch.
Hier mal ein Bild von einem solchen Vordergriff:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=55384&d=1169334804


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Na da is' ja schon einiges zusammengekommen 
Vielen dank Leute #h

Schwarze Köder sind nachts sonnenklar  Halte ich beim schweren Dorschblinkern ja auch so.

Nun, ich werde sehen, was die bestellte Nexave vom Gerlinger so zu sagen hat...
Die "alte" AX in 270ML, also bis 20 Gr. WG hatte noch ordentlich Wums, leider hat die meine Autotür nicht überlebt 

Ich versuche es jetzt nochmal eine Klasse niedriger, 
sprich Nexave 270L 2 - 15 Gr. WG, wenn die auch nur annähernd soviel Zunder hat wie die AX Nexave, sollte das meinen Nsprüchen gerecht werden...

Rutengewicht 171 Gr, Rolle drauf ne alte Stradic Aero 2000 mit 220 Gr. das kann ich locker studenlang fischen... 

Wenn die Rute nix is', geht sie zurück, ist ja keine Sache 
Dann muß ich halt weitersuchen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Steffen, bei den Preisen (ab 27,90) in der Sonderpostenliste mit der Catana AX (oder vlt.Technium DF AX) könntest Du da als Shimano-Liebhaber auch die ein oder andere zum Antesten mitbestellen. 
Was ich klasse beim Gerlinger finde, ist die unproblematische Rücknahme, gerade bei langen Rutenpaketen mit ihrer Günstig-Paketmarke. Da kann man schon mal was riskieren zu probieren, beim Mitkommen in einer Bestellung eh, und ich habe auch viele Ruten wieder zurückgeschickt, wenn die kleine Mängel haben oder einfach nicht der Beschreibung entsprechen, ging immer gut. #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Catana ist nicht brauchbar für UL Fischerei, ist einfach zu weich!
hatte mal eine in 240L oder UL, da muß ich mal nachforschen in den alten Rechnungen...


Technium ist die nächste Stufe, ich liebe diese Ruten ja 

Die Nexave nehme ich jetzt wegen der 3-Teiligkeit, da ich meist mit dem Roller zum angeln fahre, habs ja nicht weit 
30 cm Transportlänge mehr oder weniger fallen da schon gut auf.
Da gehts schon zu Hause in die Watbüx, da entfällt nämlich das nervige Umziehen am Strand


----------



## Blauzahn (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Meine Empfehlung wäre die hier 
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06ee/Product/View/109460&2E85&2E585
habe davon die 2,10 er mit 2-12g, sehr leichter und keineswegs schwabbeliger Blank.
Wenn Du etwas wartest, gibts bei denen wiedermal ne Rabattaktion, da kannst dann zuschlagen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Danke für den Tip René,
ich habe aber ein problem mit diesen Berkley Ringen... ich mag sie einfach nicht 

Series One, dreiteilig, 270cm, stimmt alles, bis auf diese blöden Ringe und das WG... das könnte noch niedriger ausfallen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Da ließen sich ja neue Ringe draufbringen. 
Der 2tlg Blank davon fällt zumindest etwas leichter aus, hatte eine davon die leider ein bischen krumm war und somit wieder retour ging. S.o.

Bei dem Thema und den Berkley SS304 Ringen fällt mir aber ein: Die Ringqualität und Glätte ist bei so leichten Dingelchen-Ködern ein sehr sehr wichtiger Faktor, damit es auch auf Weite Spaß macht. Da sind allerbeste und dabei sehr leichte Ringe eigentlich Pflicht, ich habe mehrere Fabrikate wechselweise durchprobiert.
Meine Favoriten dabei sind im Moment 1-Beinringe des Typs SlimSiC-S und Fuji-Zirkonia-UL.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Ganz ehrlich Det... neue ringe aufbringen schön und gut, aber dann baue ich von Grund auf selbst  

Welche war bei Dir krumm? die Series One?


----------



## Blauzahn (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

SS304 im Bild an meiner Series One







wie "glatt" sind denn die Slim-Sic?


----------



## Living Dead (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Oh Det!
> 
> Jetzt fürchte ich Du hast da wieder etwas in Gang gebracht, was dieses WE noch Stress gibt.
> 
> ...



Wo isn der Sundvogel ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Det... neue ringe aufbringen schön und gut, aber dann baue ich von Grund auf selbst


Wir kriegen Dich auch noch zum Bauen ! :q
Klar, neu ist schöner, umbauen lohnt sich nur wenn man eine Fertigrute sehr günstig bekommt oder gerade diesen Blank unbedingt fischen will.



> Welche war bei Dir krumm? die Series One?


Ja, eine von 3 in einer Bestellung, seitlich krumm.

Hab heute mal eine Stunde getestet. Der SS304-Ring gefällt mir auch nicht mehr - gutes Bauchgefühl Steffen , jedenfalls kann man den Wurfweitenverlust im Vergleich einer rauhen Fireline Crystal zu einer glatter laufenden Spiderwire Stealth schon mal sehen, und eine 1ft kürzere Rute mit glatteren Ringen zeigt was noch alles ginge. Weitwurfwunder sind diese SS304-Ringe nicht #d, aber eben leicht und robust.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> wie "glatt" sind denn die Slim-Sic?


Wie Fuji SVSG/LVSG, aber fast so dünn wie die SS304.


----------



## Living Dead (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Mal was anderes: Wie siehts aus wenn euch mal son Brocken rangeht|supergri

Sagen wir 15Pfund Mefo, Überspringer bei 8grad Wassertemperatur und voll im Saft:g   oder noch besser wie bei uns im April nen Lachs 20 Pfund bei nem Meterlänge. Der hat schon 150m Fireline in einem Stück runter gerissen ohne das da was zu machen war  

0,18er Mono sieht doch schlecht aus dann oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Das Szenario habe ich auch immer im Hinterkopf :m, wenn es um so leichte Stecken geht. Einmal der mangelhafte Anschlag und dann so eine Ahnung von mangelhafter Drillpower. #t

Aber du solltest mal eine moderne Top-Mono 0.18mm testen. Die meine kann ich nicht mehr zerreissen mit 2 Händen, und eine (leicht angeknackste) Rutenspitze hat die schon gekillt. |rolleyes Denkt man sicher erstmal nicht.
Das heißt dagegen erstmal mehr als 3kg ausüben, und häng mal 3kg an Deine stärkere MeFo-Spinnrute 

Ich halte es dann mit Genauigkeit: Man muß die Bremse dabei schon sorgfältiger Einstellen als nach Pi*Daumen Gefühl, sollten z.B. exakt 3kg sein, und ich messe mit einer Federwage am Wasser erstmal lieber nach. An der langen Rollenstippe und der Matchrute hab ich so mit 0.14mm Vorfach fast nie einen Fisch verloren, nur 2mal mit 0.20mm Vorfach. :q

Ich denke, bei den von Dir beschriebenen Fischgrößen braucht man aber auch ein gute Portion Glück mit seinem leichten Gerät,
daß nicht so viele Hindernisse vorhanden sind und vor allem der Fisch das nicht zu nutzen weiß.


----------



## Living Dead (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Ja ich mein sowas passiert ja doch ab un an mal :g


Ja also 3kg ist definitiv zu viel. Doch wie schauts aus mit der Schnurfassung von so ner 2500er Rolle? 

Wenn der Fisch ersma 100m runter hat geht ja auch der Kontakt so langsam verloren...

Ich hätte irgendwie immer nen flaues Gefühl im Magen

Ich denke 10 Pfund Mefo, kein Ding die machste damit platt. Aber son Lachs... die ziehn ab wien D-Zug!


----------



## Rosi (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

wenn ich das so lese...
was stand da in dem angelführer "meerforellenangeln ostsee" die rapsbande?
wenn das wetter schei... ist, gehen wir palavern im internet.

ich fasse das so auf - wer schon genug gefangen hat, kann dann langsam drüber nachdenken, sich die angelei etwas zu erschweren.

lieber steffen, sei mir jetzt nicht böse, zur zeit würde ich keine solchen leichtgewichte verwenden wollen. wenn ich sie verwenden möchte, dann im sommer zum fliegen werfen. und dann reicht die schwere rute durchaus, denn mit einem sbirulino von 25g komme ich mit fast jeder wetterlage zurecht.
(kleine elefantin?)


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich diesen Sommer verstärkt mit der UL Fischerei auf Meerforelle befassen.



Liebe Rosi, 
natürlich nur im Sommer nachts, hatte ich auch geschrieben.

Jetzt doch nicht, jetzt gehts etwas heftiger zur Sache #h


----------



## Freelander (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Det
> Klar geht das. Zum Glück findet jeder seine Art zu fischen.
> 
> Bleibt nur noch mal die Aufforderung dich hier oben mal blicken zu lassen.
> ...


 
Hi Pauly,
Die VHF könnte ich dir im Vergleich mit der W1 zeigen,wenn es denn noch mal irgendwann klappen sollte mit einem vorherigen Harrison Treffen hier an der Küste:m#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich nur im Sommer nachts, hatte ich auch geschrieben.
> 
> Jetzt doch nicht, jetzt gehts etwas heftiger zur Sache #h



Moin Steffen,

das mit dem UL auf Meerforelle würde ich mir überlegen.
Ich habe das Thema durch, weil ich es unbedingt probieren musste, bin
aber ganz schnell wieder davon abgekommen. Ein Fisch bis 50-55cm macht
mit Sicherheit am leichten Gerät einen Heidenspass, aber was ist mit den grösseren Brocken ? Was ist bei einem Fisch (und das soll ja vorkommen) von Ü70 ? Was ist mit den allgegenwärtigen Dorschen ? Dann doch lieber eine Rute, die etwas mehr "verkraftet" um den Drill nicht unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen. Und : Auch einen 12 Gramm Wobbler, oder einen kleinen Spinner wirst Du mit "normalem" Gerät auf genügend Weite bringen (denk mal nur an die Fliegenfischer, in welchem Bereich die sich bewegen).

Wie geschrieben : Meine ganz eigenen Erfahrungen.

Bin gespannt, wie es sich bei Dir weiterentwickelt #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Vossi #h sei gegrüßt #h

Wie auch immer es sich entwickelt, das entsprechende Gerät wird ja nicht nur zum MeFo Fischen eingesetzt, Du kennst doch diese kleinen Binnenseen hier bei uns in der Ecke... Da sind Haufenweise schöne Barsche zu holen 

Ich war ja jahrelang mit einer Balzer Magna Majesty unterwegs, 3m bis 25 Gr. WG... Mit Stefan war ich vor 3 jahren in Dahme unterwegs, da is' die Spitze weggeknickt  Die Rute hatte genug "Bums" auch für größere Dorsche, der Spitzenbruch war Selbstverschulden, die Schnur hatte sich im dunkeln um die Rutenspitze gelegt... und ich zieh' durch... Ok, ist ein anderes Thema...

Es wird sich zeigen bei was für Gerät ich im Endeffekt lande...

Mein "normales" gerät momentan ist eine Spedmaster 300MH (STC Version) sprich 15 -40 Gr. WG... ein 20 Gr. Snaps läßt sich anständig damit fischen, darunter machts kein Spaß mehr, geht Dir jegliches Ködergefühl flöten...

Und eine Technium DF AX 290M 10 - 30 gr. WG läd sich nicht mal mit 20 Gr. gescheit auf... ab 25 Gr. gehts dann.

Also muß was "geschmeidigeres" her... #h

Diese bestellt Nexave 270L ist nur ein Versuch, wie gesagt, vielleicht geht die auch zurück...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Schade, dass Du die Ringe der Berkley Ruten nicht magst.
Ich fische seit kurzem die *Series one spin* 3,00 m  8-32 Gr. WG. 3-tlg.
Damit lässt sich so einiges werfen und auch noch halbwegs kontrolliert führen.  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Vielleicht lasse ich mich zu den Ringen ja noch überreden 

Zumal es die Ruten momentan recht günstig gibt...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lasse ich mich zu den Ringen ja noch überreden
> 
> Zumal es die Ruten momentan recht günstig gibt...




#6#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Wo isn der Sundvogel ?


 
Hier!




Steffen60431 schrieb:


> @Pauly:
> Ich weiß, daß Uli UL fischt, aber die Rainshadow wirft auch noch 20 Gramm... Oder verwechsele ich da jetzt was?


 
Tut sie, aber nicht gern. Durch den progressiven Blank hat man eben auch durchaus Kraft für die von Vossi angesprochenen ü55. Der größte Fisch den ich bisher an der Rute gedrillt habe war ein um 65er mit ca. 3kg und das war gar kein Thema, allerdings geht es ja noch durchaus größer. 6-15g wirft sie gut und ist dabei auch kein Schwabbelstock, wie z.B. die Aspire AX 3m in 5-20g oder die Lesath in 2,70 und 10-30g.

Wer natürlich nur 100m dünnstes Geflecht bzw. 0,18 auf seiner Rolle hat, der ist ja nun auch selbst schuld. Was soll man dazu sagen.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich! |wavey:, mal kurz:
> 
> Also bis runter zu kleinsten Spinnerchen mit 3.5g, kleinen Micro-Blinkerchen und kleinsten Twistergrößen, hoch über 6g und 11g Spinner, Blinker mit 8g, 10g, das alles an 18er Mono auf ner 4000 Match-Arc, da paßt die Bremse nämlich 1aaa. Die Rute ist eine VHF 3,20m mit der Angabe 5-30g was wirklich fast genau paßt, von 6-28g arbeitet die Rute sehr gut, macht also einen Job in UL/L/und M, allerdings mit notwendigem Schnur/Spulenwechsel.
> 
> *Keine reine UL Rute, klar.*


 

Ja klar, gut dass du drüber gesprochen hast... wie war das noch mit dem Fanatismus?




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Oh Det!
> 
> Jetzt fürchte ich Du hast da wieder etwas in Gang gebracht, was dieses WE noch Stress gibt.
> 
> ...


 

Ach was, lediglich ein Schmunzeln...

Gruß Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Moin #h

Die von mir genannte Nexave 270L 3-teilig ist heute angekommen, ausgepackt und...

Hornis sollten daran nen Heidenspaß machen  Ebenso die von mir erwähnten Barsche.
Meerforelle sollte auch gehen, kleine Wurftestst bei mir im Hof (durchziehen is' nich' Uli kennt die Örtlichkeit  ) zeigen mir, daß die mit 2 -15 Gr. WG angegebene Rute diese 15 Gramm auch werfen kann... Das hat mich nun tatsächlich überrascht.

Alles in allem ist die Suche nach einer leichteren Rute als meine Speedmaster 300MH noch nicht abgeschlossen, allerdings schließt die Nexave eine Lücke in meinem "Gerätewald", die schon lange nach Schließung schrieh 

Die Angegeben 171 Gr. gewicht werden reell sogar unterschritten

Spitzenteil 10 Gramm, Mittelteil 30 Gramm, Handteil 123 Gramm, macht zusammen 163 Gramm.

Praxistest folgt #h


----------



## Bellyboater (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Moin #h
> 
> Die von mir genannte Nexave 270L 3-teilig ist heute angekommen, ausgepackt und...
> 
> ...


 
Das liest man doch gern. Ich hab mir die jetzt nämlich auch bestellt, hauptsächlich für die leichte Flussfischerei auf Barsch und halb- bis mittelstarke Hechte.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Welche hast Du Dir bestellt? die 270SL 2 - 15 Gr. WG?

Also für Hecht eignet die sich glaube ich weniger...

Für Barsch im Fluß ein feines Rütchen... Aber für Gummiköder absolut nicht geeignet, dafür ist sie zu weich, wenn Du Hauptsächlich mit Blinkern fischst, dann ist sie ok und kleine Spinner sollten auch nen Heidenspaß machen.

15 Gramm sind dann Wurgewichtstechnisch aber auch wirklich Obergrenze, da darf dann keine nennenswerte Strömung mehr herrschen und ein 15 Gramm Spinner würde sich zwar werfen lassen aber nicht mehr führen, da das Blatt zuviel Druck machen würde... Mepps Größe 3 sollte das Maximum sein.


----------



## Bellyboater (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Jupp, genau die.

Naja, bei uns werden die Hechte kaum größer als 65cm. Ich denke mal, den bekomm ich damit dann auch noch gebändigt. Ich möchte eigentlich nur mit Miniwobblern und kleinen Spinnern fischen. Vlt auch mal mit Flying Lure, die sind bei uns nämlich absolute Barschmagnete.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Gebändigt wirst Du ihn bekommen einen 65iger Hecht das ist schon richtig... 

War grad mal spontan ne Stunde testen am Wasser...

Nur werfen, sprich den Haken an meinen Blinkern habe ich abgemacht, da wir hier momentan ausnahmsweise recht wenig Wind haben wollte ich das ausnutzen 

Bedingungen:
leichter Wind, schräg von hinten.

Testgebiet: 
Strand Puttgarden 

Getestet Blinker/Wobbler:

Hansen Pilgrim 7 Gr. & 10 Gr.

Gladsax 12 Gr.

Vicke küstenwobbler 15 Gr.

Spöket 18 Gr. (bewust über angegebenem WG gewählt)


Wurfweiten:

Hansen Pilgrim 7 Gr. ca. 35m Wurfweite.

Hansen Pilgrim 10 Gr. ca. 40m Wurfweite

Gladsax 12 Gramm ca. 40m Wurfweite

Vicke 15 Gr. ca. 40m Wurfweite

Spöket 18 Gr. ca. 30m Wurfweite


Wurfweiten "gemessen" an Kurbelumdrehungen einer Aero Stradic 2000 mit Fireline 0,10mm



Fazit:
Das beste Gefühl stellte sich beim Pilgrim in 7 und 10 Gr., sowie beim Gladsax in 12 gr ein, der Vicke in 15 Gr. ist die Obergrenze, der Spöket in 18 Gr. schickt die Rute in Überlast und bringt es folgedessen auch nicht mehr auf Maximalwurfweite.

Definitiv also eine Rute für "Ententeichbedingungen", sprich Hochsommer bzw. zur Hornhechtblinkerei, welche aufgrund der relativ weichen Rute seltener ausschlitzen dürften als an "normalem" MeFo-Geschirr.


----------



## Malla (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Hallo Vossi
ich kann Dir zu der Series One nur beipflichten. Ich bin aber zu der 270 er Version mit 7-28g gekommen. Die schmeißt auch in dem angegebenen Bereich ansprechend.
Gruß, Malla


----------



## Justhon (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Hallo ihr alle zusammen!


Wir fahren im Sommer für 2 Wochen nach (Nord-)Fünen, und da wollte ich selbst mal versuchen, ne Mefo zu erwischen.


Allerdings will ich mir nicht extra ne neue Rute/Rolle/Schnur dafür zulegen, da sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnen würde.
Dann hab ich den Thread hier entdeckt, und ich glaube meine Frage passt hier ganz gut rein.

Ich hab meine Ausrüstung zum Bachforellenfischen hier, das wäre ne Balzer Magna Matrix in 2,70m und 25g WG, oder ne Browning-Matchrute in 3m und bis 20g WG.

Welche davon würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen? Vom WG kommt mir die Balzer besser vor, aber die ist ja nur 2,70m lang, das stört mich.

Als Rolle werd ich die Exage 4000 mit ner 0,16er geflochtenen nehmen. Ich weiß dass das ein bisschen sehr dick/groß ist, aber lieber zu dick als zu dünn.


Als Köder wollte ich Blinker/Spinner etc bis ca 20g nehmen, zusätzlich zu denen die ich habe wollte ich mir evtl nen Gladsax und ne kleine Auswahl anderer Blinker kaufen...welche Farben sollte man denn unbedingt dabei haben?


MfG Justus


----------



## Pikepauly (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Moin Justus!

Das funzt so.
Als Geheimtipp bei wärmeren Wasser, wo Du ja wahrscheinlich abends oder nachts fischt empfehle ich Dir nen schwarzen Spöket in 18 cm. 
Wegen der 2,70 mtr. Rute würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, das langt.
Wenn da die Wurfweite leidet, liegts wohl eher an der dicken Schnur.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## magnus12 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Moin,

Die Balzer ist doch klasse zum Blinkern, habe mir selbst gerade eine ähnliche gekauft in 2,70 (Jenzi Mitzuki 5-20)

Lange Leicht-ruten werden irgendwann zu weich und langsam. 
Sommer angeln ist eher Nachtangeln, habe im Dunkeln gute Erfahrung gemacht mit Eitz fish in rot/Schwarz und Salty blau/silber. Der Gladsax ist gar nicht so toll, hab den viel im Dunkeln gefischt und noch nie ne Forelle drauf gefangen. 

Wenn Du algemein nach Farben fragst- schwarz ist eigentlich die Nachtfarbe schlechthin.  Werde diesen Sommer endlich mal mit schwarzen Spinnern loslegen, das soll gut funktionieren. 

Viel Erfolg! #h


----------



## Pikepauly (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Justus lass uns noch mal über PN schreiben.
Hab da 1 oder 2 Stellen im Sinn, die im Sommer gehen sollten.Müsste nur mal wissen, wo Du wohnst.


----------



## Bellyboater (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Spöket in 18 cm.


 
Wo gibts denn den?:q


----------



## Volker72 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Geil 18 cm Spöket|bigeyes|bigeyes. Wie das dann wohl mit dem WG hinkommt !|supergri Könnte dann selbst mit 30 g WG schlecht werden|supergri

Gruß Volker


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Pauly hat schon wieder Schweinegedanken, deshalb kamer auf 18cm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> empfehle ich Dir nen schwarzen Spöket in 18 cm.


Geiles Teil!  aber Zielfisch? Monsterforelle? Spezial-Meforute 100g? |kopfkrat  Ich glaub ich hätt da was ...
:q


----------



## Pikepauly (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

@Club der Scherzkekse

Danke! Ich meinte 18 Gramm und natürlich die kurze Ausführung.

So! Ich geh jetzt inn Hafen, Heringe sind da!!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## mika (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Hallo zusammen - auch ich möchte nächstes Wochenende das erste Mal ultra-light auf MeFo angeln (Rügen, rund ums Kap Arkona)! Dort konnte ich die letzten Jahre schöne MeFos erwischen, aber ich bin auch öfters Schneider geblieben - jetzt muss mal ne neue Taktik her! Mein Gerät:

- Rute: Pro-T Fast Jig von Sänger 5 -20 g (fällt aber weicher aus)
- Rolle: Spinfisher SS 4300 von Penn
- Schnur: Berkley Whiplash Pro 0,079 (green)
- Köder: Mini Twister und kleine Spinner / Blinker

Ich bin mal gespannt ob was geht?!?! Zur Not gehts auf Barsch an der Whittower Fähre


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Die Schnur ist viel zu dick. Die geht garnicht.


----------



## Richie (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



mika schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen - auch ich möchte nächstes Wochenende das erste Mal ultra-light auf MeFo angeln (*Rügen, rund ums Kap Arkona*)! Dort konnte ich die letzten Jahre schöne MeFos erwischen, aber ich bin auch öfters Schneider geblieben - jetzt muss mal ne neue Taktik her! Mein Gerät:
> 
> - Rute: Pro-T Fast Jig von Sänger 5 -20 g (fällt aber weicher aus)
> - Rolle: Spinfisher SS 4300 von Penn
> ...



Schreib mal kurz wie es gewesen ist. Fahre eine Woche später los. Ein wenig spät aber ich bekomme nicht eher Urlaub. Zur Not tuns auch Barsche oder der ein oder andere Horni. Eventuell auch mal von Schaprode mit dem Kutter raus wenn es gar nicht läuft.

Gruss
Richie


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



mika schrieb:


> aber ich bin auch öfters Schneider geblieben - jetzt muss mal ne neue Taktik her!



Mmmh was für Anforderungen stellst du denn an die Mefofischerei? 
Gerade wenn man nciht direkt an der Küste wohnt und nur selten zum Fischen kommt, stellen sich regelmäßige Erfolge nur sehr schwer ein. 

@Angeldet
nichts für ungut, aber fischst du oft auf Meerforelle? Oder bist du da eher der Theoretiker? |rolleyes

Zum Thema UL auf Meerforelle kann ich nicht allzu viel sagen, außer das ich mal 2-3 Lütte auf Spinner hatte und dringendst von zu dünner Fireline abraten würde, gerade große Meerforellen gehen gerne mal durch große Steine etc. durch und da kann es für dünne Fireline oder dünne Mono schnell mal eng werden.
Die UL Fischerei spielt sich bei mir mit der Fliegenrute ab


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Die UL Fischerei spielt sich bei mir mit der Fliegenrute ab



Öhhh... Und beim Fliegenfischen gehen die MeFos nicht zwischen die Steine?

Also ob nun L oder UL an Spinn oder Fliegenrute, das "Ergebnis" sollte das gleiche sein...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Die UL Fischerei spielt sich bei mir mit der Fliegenrute ab


Sowas nenn ich Spinnangeltheoretiker! :m

Immer diese Fuselfischer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

@Steffen60431
Welche Type hast Du denn jetzt eigentlich gekauft und wie macht die sich? Nexave 270L 3-teilig ? Ist das die NEXBX270LS ?
Meine bessere Hälfte hat so ein Problem mit kleinen Ködern, besonders Spinnerchen, da wäre das vlt. was? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Öhhh... Und beim Fliegenfischen gehen die MeFos nicht zwischen die Steine?


Steffen, ich hatte heute mal das (vorgeplante) Vergnügen, einen Blinker mit ausgemessenem Sprengring für den Drilling abreißen zu müssen, und das war so gedacht, daß der Blinker ohne Drilling wieder freikommt, und hat auch super geklappt. Der Sprengring ist von mir mit 3,5kg vermessen, dann geht er auf. Das ist auch die Tragkraftgröße einer guten 0,18er Mono. Ich empfehle das mal über die Rute zu tun! :m
Also ich sehe damit nicht das Problem, auch 10kg Fische sauber aus der Bahn zu werfen und diese umzulenken, das sollte allermeist reichen, vorausgesetzt man hat die Tragkraft und bekommt die auch rüber, was perfekte Knoten und dauernde Kontrolle und Erneuerung heißt. Wenn man da schlampt, ist natürlich schnell Essig.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Es gibt hier jemand der mit 0,18 er Stroft fischt.
Kann ja mal was dazu sagen.

gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es gibt hier jemand der mit 0,18 er Stroft fischt.
> Kann ja mal was dazu sagen.


 
Wer tut denn sowas böses? Ich kann nur sagen no problem. Ich denke allerdings, dass etwas Erfahrung mit der Materie durchaus hilfreich ist. 

Man muß sich halt überlegen, wann und wo, was sinnvoll ist. Das Problem bei dünnen Schnüren ist nicht so sehr die Tragkraft, sondern mehr die Abriebfestigkeit. Die deutsche Normforelle verhält sich im Drill ja eher benutzerfreundlich. Mit einer 18er Stroft dürfte man bei zu erwartenden Fischen zwischen 50 und 70cm kaum auf Schwierigkeiten stoßen, wenn Rute, Rolle und Schnur eine verläßliche Einheit bilden.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Genau!

Sorgfältige Knoten, regelmässige Kontrolle der Schnur, eine gut abgestimmte Kombo und los gehts.

Schliesslich fängt man mit der Match an 0,14 er Schnur auch 10 Pfd. Karpfen.


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Steffen60431
> Welche Type hast Du denn jetzt eigentlich gekauft und wie macht die sich? Nexave 270L 3-teilig ? Ist das die NEXBX270LS ?
> Meine bessere Hälfte hat so ein Problem mit kleinen Ködern, besonders Spinnerchen, da wäre das vlt. was? |kopfkrat


Jup, genau die. weiter oben im Thread steht schon der erste Eindruck.
Ist was für feine Fischerei. 
Da der Hornhecht noch nicht hier ist und der Wind bis jetzt hier auf der Insel keine UL Fischerei zuließ, zumal das erst für den Sommer geplant ist, fehlen nochweitere Erfahrungswerte.





AngelDet schrieb:


> Steffen, ich hatte heute mal das (vorgeplante) Vergnügen, einen Blinker mit ausgemessenem Sprengring für den Drilling abreißen zu müssen, und das war so gedacht, daß der Blinker ohne Drilling wieder freikommt, und hat auch super geklappt. Der Sprengring ist von mir mit 3,5kg vermessen, dann geht er auf. Das ist auch die Tragkraftgröße einer guten 0,18er Mono. Ich empfehle das mal über die Rute zu tun! :m
> Also ich sehe damit nicht das Problem, auch 10kg Fische sauber aus der Bahn zu werfen und diese umzulenken, das sollte allermeist reichen, vorausgesetzt man hat die Tragkraft und bekommt die auch rüber, was perfekte Knoten und dauernde Kontrolle und Erneuerung heißt. Wenn man da schlampt, ist natürlich schnell Essig.


Naja, großartig vermessen hab ich noch nix, aber wie es Pikepauly schon schrieb:



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Schliesslich fängt man mit der Match an 0,14 er Schnur auch 10 Pfd. Karpfen.



So sieht die Sache nämlich aus und Fisch und Gewässermäßig ist der Karpfen der weitaus "härtere Brocken"






sundvogel schrieb:


> Wer tut denn sowas böses?


Du bist aber auch ein "Pöser Purche", wie kann man nur so gegen den Strom schwimmen wie Du das manchmal machst, also nee... das geht ja jar nicht.

Doch, es geht... und es ist richtig so #h




sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen no problem. Ich denke allerdings, dass etwas Erfahrung mit der Materie durchaus hilfreich ist.
> 
> Man muß sich halt überlegen, wann und wo, was sinnvoll ist. Das Problem bei dünnen Schnüren ist nicht so sehr die Tragkraft, sondern mehr die Abriebfestigkeit. Die deutsche Normforelle verhält sich im Drill ja eher benutzerfreundlich. Mit einer 18er Stroft dürfte man bei zu erwartenden Fischen zwischen 50 und 70cm kaum auf Schwierigkeiten stoßen, wenn Rute, Rolle und Schnur eine verläßliche Einheit bilden.
> 
> Uli


Dem ist nichts viel hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

....kann mir jemand von den Spezialisten mal einen Lieferanten für klitzekleinste Drillinge nennen.....

Sollten aber schon zur Schnur und zum Köder passen #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ....kann mir jemand von den Spezialisten mal einen Lieferanten für klitzekleinste Drillinge nennen.....


 
Scherz oder?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Scherz oder?



Nö Uli....ist genauso ernst, wie Eure 0,18er auf Meerforelle


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Du hast die Probleme die sich daraus ergeben ja schon mal beschrieben. Ich habe keine 0,18er mehr drauf, sondern wieder Geflecht, weil es mir erstens zu unkomfortabel war und mir zweitens die ü5kg-Trutte im Kopf rumspuckte und sich leichte Unsicherheit einstellte. Ich denke auch, dass hier der Begriff UL etwas unterschiedlich verstanden wird. Meine leichte Meforute hat immhin noch ein WG von 8-28g und das ist wohl eher L als UL.

Du hast mit deiner Kritik schon recht. Vielleicht sollte man sowas hier auch nicht diskutieren, weil es leicht grenzwertig werden kann und das kann man nur selbst bestimmen oder einschätzen, wo und wann man leicht fischt. Es entsteht ja leicht der Eindruck sowas wäre Standard. Es gibt halt bestimmte Bereiche/Strände wo es sich anbietet, aber meistens eben auch nicht.

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du hast mit deiner Kritik schon recht. Vielleicht sollte man sowas hier auch nicht diskutieren, weil es leicht grenzwertig werden kann und das kann man nur selbst bestimmen oder einschätzen, wo und wann man leicht fischt. Es entsteht ja leicht der Eindruck sowas wäre Standard. Es gibt halt bestimmte Bereiche/Strände wo es sich anbietet, aber meistens eben auch nicht.
> 
> Uli



Das Problem sind aber nicht wir Uli...
Nicht Du, nicht Vossi, nicht ich... Du kennst mich und weißt wie ich in der Regel fische.
Vielleicht war der Thread von mir unüberlegt eingestellt, mag sein.

Aber warum soll man so etwas nicht auch hier diskutieren können?

Probleme gibt es höchstens mit jenen, welche nur halbherzig mitlesen und so das eine oder andere falsch auffassen könnten...

dabei habe ich mich so bemüht mich möglichst klar auszudrücken...

Ich selbst habe noch nie einen Fisch durch Schnurbruch verloren und man glaube mir, ich habe zu meiner Zeit als "Fast nur mit der Matchrute Angler" so einiges an 16er Schnur aus dem Wasser gezogen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Du sagst es, es kommt drauf an und man muß mit umgehen können und vor allem umgehen *wollen*. So eine dünne Schnur ist schnell angekratzt und geschwächt, dann muß man schleunigst die Montage erneuern, ich schneide die ersten 5m sehr sehr häufig ab. Für jemanden, der da keine Lust zu hat und das Montieren scheut, ist das nichts. #d
Nach jedem unsicheren Hänger in Steinen muß die Schnur überprüft werden, und meist schnippel ich dann auch ab und knote neu.

Und mit so einem leichten Gerät und gerade dünner Schnür an gefährlichem Unterwasserterrain zu angeln ist natürlich so #q, das macht man nicht, die Strafe mit abgerissenen Fischen folgt oft auf dem Fuße. Der Freiraum und die Sicherheit für einen ungefährdeten Drill muß immer da sein, und die Sicherheit mit dem UL-Gerät einem starken Fisch den Willen 100% aufzuzwingen ist nicht gegeben. Das mokiert Dorschdiggler berechtigterweise, ist auch wichtig das zu sagen.


----------



## Maifliege (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe zwei mal das Glück gehabt sehr sehr starke Mefos in unmittbarer Ufernähe, so etwa knietiefes Wasser, mit der Fliege zu haken. Beide zeigten für mich im Flachwasser  eine überraschende "Verteidigung", sie stellten sich auf den Kopf und buddelten jede Menge Sand und Steinchen auf, wühlten regelrecht mit dem Kopf im Sand. Die größere der beiden stand dabei senkrecht im Wasser, Schwanzflosse völlig oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche, drehend, zum Boden stoßend und sehr sehr lange (Zeit ist manchmal relativ). 
Ich hatte abermals Glück und beide male gelang es den Fischen nicht die Schnur bzw. Köder irgendwo am Grund festzutackern und zu zerreissen. An "Willen aufzwingen" war zunächst gar nicht zu denken, ich hätte den Fischen eine gefährliche Seitwärtsbewegung im schnurunfreundlichen Grund aufgezwungen. Energischer Druck, mehr war nicht. Ich weiß nicht ob große Fische auch in tieferem Wasser diese Verteidigung anwenden, jedenfalls kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dann eine dehnfähige dünne Mono bei großer Entfernung nicht ausreicht den Bodenkontakt schnell genug zu lösen oder die Forelle auf eine andere Taktik übergeht bevor die Schnur schweren Schaden genommen hat. Damals wie heute fische ich an der Fliegenrute 0,30mm Fluocarbon und sollte ich zum spinnen kommen 0,25 Stroft oder Tectan. Drunter würde ich nicht mehr gehen, vielleicht sieht es mit geflochtener anders aus, hab da aber keinerlei Erfahrung außer Tüddel, deshalb hab ichs mit diesen Schüren gelassen.
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Hi Maifliege!
Interessante Fänge und tolle Beobachtung, was die Forellen angestellt haben.
kenne ich so nur von Hechten, die versuchen zudem noch zu kauen, rucken und sich zu drehen, aber auch so senkrecht stehend, Flosse raus.

Zu der Frage der Resistenz frage ich mich nur, was eine dünne Spiderwire oder Fireline dabei macht? |kopfkrat Die ist doch noch viel schneller abgerieben bzw. angeschabt, schätze ich jedenfalls.

Ich sehe dabei auch ein Problem mit der Rutenstärke und der Hebekraft, eine weiche und insbesondere parabole Rute wie vermutlich die verwendete Fliegenrute erlaubt überhaupt nicht wirklich einige kg Druck auszuüben und man ist machtlos, das ist genau das was ich an zu zarten Ruten nicht mag, da ich den Fisch damit dann im Notfall nicht herumzerren kann. Das gilt übrigens auch für alle Ruten und Angelarten.


----------



## Maifliege (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Hallo AngelDet,

ich denke auch, dass eine noch dünnere geflochtene bei solchen Bedingungen eher den Geist aufgibt.
Machtlos mit ner #8 Sage, den fighting but gut am Gürtel eingesetzt die Rutenhand hoch und dann mit Hebel? Das zieht schon ganz gut, hab das Gerät da nicht überfordert gefühlt. Mit ner #6er glaub ich fest, dass drillen unter bestimmten Bedingungen (Strömung) und Dickfisch oft nur über die Rolle und im "Rückwärtsgang" möglich ist, wenn die Schnur hält..
TL
Maifliege


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind aber nicht wir Uli...
> Nicht Du, nicht Vossi, nicht ich... Du kennst mich und weißt wie ich in der Regel fische.
> Vielleicht war der Thread von mir unüberlegt eingestellt, mag sein.


 
So war das nicht gemeint. Vossi hat ja nun bedenken geäußert und die kann ich nachvollziehen. Es könnte der Eindruck entstehen, UL wäre besonders trendy, was ja Blödsinn ist.

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint. Vossi hat ja nun bedenken geäußert und die kann ich nachvollziehen. Es könnte der Eindruck entstehen, UL wäre besonders trendy, was ja Blödsinn ist.
> 
> Uli



Moin Großer #h
ich weiß wie das gemeint war und ich kann die Bedenken auch nachvollziehen.

Es gilt immer: Jede Methode wenn sie angebracht ist.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gilt immer: Jede Methode wenn sie angebracht ist.



#6

ich sehe, dass wir uns einig sind     |wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> #6
> 
> ich sehe, dass wir uns einig sind     |wavey:



Das war nie anders Vossi #h
Außerdem war das von Anfang an klar, was hier einige doch wohl mißverstanden haben...

Übrigens habe ich mittlerweile zum "UL/L" Fischen eine Speedmaster STC 240/270M sprich 10 - 30 Gr. Wurfgewicht "geschnappt" 

Schönes Teil, durch die Vierteilung auch etwas straffer als die zweiteilige Version und eben für den Motorroller-Transport wie geschaffen

Fisch durfte sie noch keinen drillen aber momentan ist noch etwas schwereres Fischen angesagt. 

Versuchsweise habe ich sie allerdings schon gefischt, voll durchziehen würde ich sie aber mit nicht mehr als 20 Gramm und die Untergrenze für die Nahbereichsfischerei würde ich bei 5 Gramm ansiedeln.

Also durchaus das, was ich gesucht hatte, bloß schreckte mich der Preis etwas ab, denn so dicke hab ich es momentan nicht, finanziell haben andere Prpjekte Vorrang.

Die Nexave 270LS wird aber beim Hornhechtfischen zum Einsatz kommen, die entsprechensd weiche Aktion (ohne ein Schwabbelstock zu sein) sollte dem Verhalten der Schnabelträger sehr entgegenkommen.
Die schlitzen ja gerne mal aus bei zu steifer Rute mit Geflecht.


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Öhhh... Und beim Fliegenfischen gehen die MeFos nicht zwischen die Steine?
> 
> Also ob nun L oder UL an Spinn oder Fliegenrute, das "Ergebnis" sollte das gleiche sein...



Doch, aber da fische ich ein 28er Tippet 

An der UL macht sich einer 28er Mono aber nicht mehr so gut


----------



## Bellyboater (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Ich war gestern bei uns mal am Vereinsgewässer zum Forellenblinkern mit der Rute. Da kam auf einmal ein mächtiger Biss. Ich dachte sofort an einen richtig guten Zander, da ich wusste das da welche von über 80cm drin sind. Der Fisch hat mir gleich locker 30m Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, obwohl die Bremse recht hart eingestellt war. Nach und nach kam der Fisch näher, bis ich dann gesehen habe, das ich den Spinner nem ca 45er Karpfen über den Buckel gezogen habe.
Das zeigt aber, das man mit der Rute auch mit größeren Fischen fertig wird.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Welche Rute fischt du denn? Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforelle Ultraleicht...*

Hast Du... 


Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Welche hast Du Dir bestellt? die 270SL 2 - 15 Gr. WG?





Bellyboater schrieb:


> Jupp, genau die.


----------

